# Upgrading from velodyne impact 10" to these possible options. Help please



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
So I have been using a Velodyne Impact 10" in my computer/gaming room.

I wanted to get some more deep bass and impact for my Oculus gaming sessions since I am used to my HT room where I have two HSU VTF 15H (MK1) and one MFW15 all 3 right behind my sofa (love the impact lol). 
I dont need that kind of levels nor have the space for a BIG sub so looking for a good improvement without spending a LOT.

Right now a local is selling a used HUS VTF 2 Mk3 (yes 3 not the current 5) and asking $350 for it. That is way too much but I can make a more fair offer. Not sure if I can fit that one as it is 23" deep but I can try if its a good one to get..for say $200 at most.
Other option is an Acoustech PL-200 II that a local is selling for $160. Very nice price but not sure if it will go that much deeper than my current one.
Another option would be maybe going for an SVS PB-1000 from their "open box" area but of course that will be a lot more so I rather stay at a lower price than that unless it is necessary.

The room size is around 10'-4" x 9'-4" with 8' ceiling. My speakers are two Ascend 170

Currently leaning towards getting the BIC.
Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

shaolin95 said:


> So I have been using a Velodyne Impact 10" in my computer/gaming room.
> 
> I dont need that kind of levels nor have the space for a BIG sub so looking for a good improvement without spending a LOT.


Depending upon your definition of "good improvement" you may have to spend a few bucks. Typically when people are looking for an upgrade they want something rather noticable which generally means some money is involved.




shaolin95 said:


> Other option is an Acoustech PL-200 II that a local is selling for $160. Very nice price but not sure if it will go that much deeper than my current one. Another option would be maybe going for an SVS PB-1000 from their "open box" area but of course that will be a lot more so I rather stay at a lower price than that unless it is necessary.


I've reviewed both the PL-200 II and PB-1000 so I'm very familiar with both. Like all budget subwoofers the BIC favors mid-bass over deep extension. The SVS can play lower, which is partially why it costs so much more. Both are a good value. Another potential option is the RSL SpeedWoofer 10S. It can do a lot more than it's price suggests.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Upgraded my sub from Velodyne Impact 10 to SVS PB-1000 (open box special at an online retailer) and immediately noticed an improvement in the sound stage: it is now fuller, and more encompassing.






Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox


----------

